# Are Gen Y and Z less rebellious towards their parents than previous Generations?



## ragnarkar (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm in the generation that's around the cusp between Millennials and Gen X, and I remember when I was a teenager, rebelling against your parents and being different seemed like the "cool" thing to do. The song "You Gotta Fight For Your Right to Party" by the Beastie Boys really resonated with my mindset even though I was never really a partier myself but one of the biggest driving forces in my life when I was a young adult is the goal of being able to make a living for myself so I can live my life on my own terms instead of my parents' terms.

Nowadays, it seems teens and young adults have lost much of the rebellious spirit of older Millennials and the generations prior. People are living at home longer. It's hard to say why but I have a few theories:

- Parents of teens and young adults today were quite rebellious when they were young because their parents weren't as open minded and they learned this lesson and are now more accomodating of their own children's tendencies in order to form more stable relationships with them when they come of age.

- Cost of living has grown much faster than wages so more young adults would rather continue living with their parents and put up with their rules and such instead of shelling out more for their own place.

What do you think?


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

It's partially because times have changed. 
Being a teenager in the 90s is a completely different from being a teenager today. And technology has definitely played a role. 

Being rebellious back then was more "sneak out during the nighttime" to go to a party or whatever. 
No one does that anymore. 

Why? 

Because their lives are on their phones: a virtual reality. 

But the biggest beef has been between Millennials and Baby Boomers (their parents). Something about not 'keeping up with the times". 

Surprisingly, Gen Z hasn't really seemed to pick a fight with their parents, Gen X. But maybe Gen X can easily adapt to Gen Z's world so there's more understanding?? I don't really know.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yes and no
as a boomer if you told a parent, teacher, authority to fuck themselves you parent would beat the shit out of you
teachers were allowed to paddle disruptive students in public schools
the newer generations show disrespect to any/everybody
note this is not 100% true for all you rotten little bastards:laughing:
I blame the parents for allowing this


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> yes and no
> as a boomer if you told a parent, teacher, authority to fuck themselves you parent would beat the shit out of you
> teachers were allowed to paddle disruptive students in public schools
> the newer generations show disrespect to any/everybody
> ...


i don't think that paddling students is acceptable.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> i don't think that paddling students is acceptable.



we never disrespected the teachers
it was more of a deterrent 
believe it or not I never got paddled
a few times mi poppi took a belt to me buttocks
they never had this in your school system G.G?
I went to school in sodus [wayne county, N.Y.] 
we are close in age


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

vinniebob said:


> we never disrespected the teachers
> it was more of a deterrent
> believe it or not I never got paddled
> a few times mi poppi took a belt to me buttocks
> ...


No, the teacher sent me to the corner a few times to stare at it and wonder what I did to deserve standing in the corner. But I was never hit or threathened with hitting by a teacher. Your school district must have been backwards. :kitteh:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> No, the teacher sent me to the corner a few times to stare at it and wonder what I did to deserve standing in the corner. But I was never hit or threathened with hitting by a teacher. Your school district must have been backwards. :kitteh:


sodus schools were notorious for graduating students who could not read or write
the area is the 2ND largest apple producer on planet earth
due to the county being 70% fruit farms and the migrants who worked on the farms would often travel the fruit belt [florida, Georgia , n.y. etc] the majority in the school were not full time students
we had race riots and were in lock down at least twice a month
stabbings, gang violence, drugs were occurring in this small rural community long before the inner cities of Rochester/buffalo
the caucasian/afro population of the school was 35/65%


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Technology is sucking life out of them, so they don't have the energy to rebel.


----------



## ragnarkar (Mar 25, 2018)

vinniebob said:


> yes and no
> as a boomer if you told a parent, teacher, authority to fuck themselves you parent would beat the shit out of you
> teachers were allowed to paddle disruptive students in public schools
> the newer generations show disrespect to any/everybody
> ...


I was spanked and beaten as a kid. Didn't do anything to curb my rebellious spirit, if anything, it only fueled it. And I'm not an "old" person, only an older Millennial.


----------

